# Feeding Only Pelets Ok?



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

After I tossed a peace of fish in the tank today the P's made a huge mess, and over the few weeks I've noticed that they like pellets way more than fish since the fish always hits the bottom and the pellets barley make it half way down. I'm wondering if it's alright just to take them off the sea food and only feed them pellets, would there be any draw backs to this? Or would this just be a pure win?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Feeding pellets as a staple is the best way to go! You can always treat once and a while with Tilapia, catfish, shrimp etc. Just pick a good quality pellet like Hikari or New Life Spectrum.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I wouldn't feed pellets on their own, if you want to use that as your main food, you can, but I suggest mixing up their diet as much as possible with raw shrimp, tilapia, catfish, cod, haddock, etc.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ive always been one to give my fish a varied diet. no problem with having pellets as their main source of food. but id suggest that you mix in somme tilapia, shrimp and what not to give them a varied, balanced and healthy diet.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I fed strictly pellets and I got them very brightly colored. Cichlid Gold really makes their colors come out nice. They won't get as thick as quickly. Gives them a very lean , but strong look.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

K I think what I'll do is just stick them mostly on pellets and once or twice a month give them some real sea food, I just find that they make a huge mess when they get white meat and I'm kinda sick of cleaning it up and finding uneaten food when I do water changes.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Well if it's a mess your looking to avoid , pellets are the complete opposite. You'll notice a lot more fish waste when feeding pellets.Your just going to have to keep up on gravel vacs thats all.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

That's fine with me all their poo always ends up in one area of the tank from them all hanging out in that area and the way the powerhead + filters out nozzle push the water.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

The more variety of food your fish get the better! No food in itself has all the nutrition that your fish need! A lot of nutrients are lost in the extruding of the food to make the pellets! Pellets for fish are the same as parrot pellets!they both say they have everything your fish or bird needs but they are miss leading you!! I'm not saying pellets are bad by any mean but shouldn't be the only food your fish eat except a once a month treat!If you feed a variety of food your fish's health will greatly improve! N not be all long n thin like mentioned in earlier post! Pellets, krill, shrimp, worms, fish, leeches, crawdads, tadpoles, beef heart, just to name a few should all be on your piranhas diet!!


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

^^^agreed. If you do feed pelets (I recomend hikari masavor delight)but you shuld mix it up a lil bit as this is the best way to ensure a happy and healty fish.


----------

